# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Setting up a Shrimp Tank

## LlnknownLlser

Hi everyone,

i recently got an interests in setting up a shrimp tank(probably keeping red cherry shrimp). Would like to seek advise to any professional out there for some proper way to set up a tank. 

Currently right now i owned a 7gallons tank, hob filter, one java fern attached on a driftwood, a java moss, a pack of ada amazonia soil and some bio media(might use to scatter around ).

In the passed, i did kept some shrimp with bare bottom and ended up all dead within a week. 

Would like to know the proper way to setup a shrimp. I suppose that i need a others accessories like mineral rocks or challawood and even a cooling fan to maintain the temperature at 26dc since Singapore weather is very hot. 

Hope anyone out there could share some tips on setting up a shrimp tanks as tomorrow I will start to shop on those require items. Really appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## veridicaldream

> Hi everyone,
> 
> i recently got an interests in setting up a shrimp tank(probably keeping red cherry shrimp). Would like to seek advise to any professional out there for some proper way to set up a tank. 
> 
> Currently right now i owned a 7gallons tank, hob filter, one java fern attached on a driftwood, a java moss, a pack of ada amazonia soil and some bio media(might use to scatter around ).
> 
> In the passed, i did kept some shrimp with bare bottom and ended up all dead within a week. 
> 
> Would like to know the proper way to setup a shrimp. I suppose that i need a others accessories like mineral rocks or challawood and even a cooling fan to maintain the temperature at 26dc since Singapore weather is very hot. 
> ...


They are damn Hardy.. my colleague gave me five clear red cherry and those were my very first 
I was so paralysed by fear since I heard they are Super sensitive that I just left them in the container they came in and they survived.. 
anyway there have been posts on the forum before so can use search function 
If I recall correctly should be a user called poipoi or something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TTerry

Hi,

I started a 10g cherry shrimp tank in april, runs on sand substrate without cooling system.


I think most important - tank need to be cycled, preferred high calcium - GH 4 or higher for molting, shrimps need to be acclimate slowly.


I learned that shrimps prefer to grip on something (thats why when we buy shrimps from lfs, they will put in a small piece of net/ plant/ leaf), so i guess substrate is necessary. Hiding place (plants/ driftwood etc) will be useful for their molting process. Filter inlet best to be cover with those micro hole sponge/ protector to prevent shrimp-lets from being sucking in.


My Setup
Sand substrate (it leeches mineral, so i dont have to worry about GH)
Sponge filter
Mineral stones (i was told cherry shrimp dont need it but i thought no harm putting)
Hiding place i have a bonsai tree & rocks with mini fissiden, ceramic tubes, some petite nana
i lowered my lighting duration to 5 hrs and added nerite snail to help control algae on my walls.....
i feed them almost everyday  :Smile: 


My last tested parameter

amonnia - 0
no2 - 0
no3 - 0

Temperature - 29/30
PH - 8
GH- 10
Kh 4
Tds - 150

----------


## LlnknownLlser

Hi thank you for the replies!!

I would like to know is there anything to put in before I add the ads soil into the tank? (Like bacteria boost or something, not sure whether is necessary) because I will be using the cycled water.(please correct me if cycled water should use for the first time)

----------


## TTerry

> Hi thank you for the replies!!
> 
> I would like to know is there anything to put in before I add the ads soil into the tank? (Like bacteria boost or something, not sure whether is necessary) because I will be using the cycled water.(please correct me if cycled water should use for the first time)



glasgarten bacter ae. Not sure if about cycled water, but anything from your matured tank will be helpful to seed your shrimp tank (provided to pest) to speed up tank cycling.

----------


## LlnknownLlser

Oh! I heard about GS Bacter ae and the reviews are not bad. I will definitely get that. So I will sprinkle bacter ae first and then place ada soil on top of it right?

Oh what I mean is my cycled water is matured water. I will transfer over some of my main tank water to the shrimp tank to speed up the cycling. I will let the water run for a month exactly before I start to get a shrimp. 
Is there any recommendation in plants? I intend to include java moss and some weeds into the tanks.

----------


## TTerry

Yes, Bacter AE At the base before substrate. Bacter AE also food source for shrimplets.

I read that BB grow on surface, so filter medias, wood, substrate, plant, rocks etc will help speed up the cycling process.

My previous post I mean "provided NO* pest". Because it is difficult to get rid of pest in a shrimp only tank..

moss is good, easy to keep. Plants all depends on how you like the tank to look like, cherry are hardy compare to crystal and other expensive shrimp. Many aquascaper keep Cherry shrimp as cleaning crews in high tech planted tank.

----------


## LlnknownLlser

Hi thanks for the reply.

I will definitely get bacte ae later on.
May I know what do you mean the "BB grow on surface"?

I probably will place in 25% matured water and 75% of new water into the tank. Okay then, I will stick simple way that include some challawood, moss and driftwood.

I have 2 extra otos, no sure that will they fight for bio foods?

----------


## veridicaldream

The bb will be present on the media and flourish so use that to seed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LlnknownLlser

I just went down to c328 and managed to get most of the stuffs. However, they don't sell bacter ae at all. Anyone could tell me where I can get bacter ae.
I thought I could start to setup and let it run by tonight. Sadly to say I have to wait for one more day for me to get bacter ae.

----------


## TTerry

> Hi thanks for the reply.
> 
> I will definitely get bacte ae later on.
> May I know what do you mean the "BB grow on surface"?
> 
> I probably will place in 25% matured water and 75% of new water into the tank. Okay then, I will stick simple way that include some challawood, moss and driftwood.
> 
> I have 2 extra otos, no sure that will they fight for bio foods?





Sorry, should use the word "live" on surface instead.

You can check out aquahaus & fresh & marine website for Bacter AE

Not sure of the oto fighting for food, but they are peaceful fish, don't even eat frozen brine shrimp

----------


## LlnknownLlser

hmm would like to know where in Singapore that sell bacter ae since I am so eager to setup my tank within this week.

----------


## TTerry

> hmm would like to know where in Singapore that sell bacter ae since I am so eager to setup my tank within this week.



https://www.freshnmarine.com/product...nt=47067454410


https://aquahaussg.com/products/glasgarten-bacter-ae

bro, both are local. Check with them. Beside glasgarten, there are other brand of bacterial too

----------


## LlnknownLlser

Thanks bro!! Managed to contact the seller :Smile:  will get from him by tonight.

May I ask do you have any issue in facing copper substances problems when comes with w/c using tap water?

----------


## LlnknownLlser

Also I would like to ask is mineral stones necessary for shrimp?

----------


## Rain291

Hi, pop by to say high and sharing my experience as I'm also currently keeping cherry shrimp. As mentioned cycling the tank is important which I didn't did properly that led to my first batch dying one by one even though they were much hardy. I bought my 2nd batch of cherry shrimp once I managed to cycle for about a month plus. They bred and had my first batch of baby shrimps  :Smile: 


My set-uo
2 cholla wood
hob filter
gravel covered half of the bottom (for easy maintenance)
2 decoration
java moss

----------


## TTerry

> Thanks bro!! Managed to contact the seller will get from him by tonight.
> 
> May I ask do you have any issue in facing copper substances problems when comes with w/c using tap water?


I dont have problem with tap water.

----------

